# [Conf] X non si avvia

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti . Giusto per non stare ad aprire altri topic sull'argomento mi inserisco in questo.... allora... io ho scaricato gentooLIVE CD ho un pc Acer con processore  intel quadcore e una scheda ati radeon X1650SE, schermo 22'' acer AL2216W  praticamente avvio il cd scelgo il kernel gentoo la tastiera ecc e poi in pratica il cd non riesce ad avviare X mi da tutto l'output che non vi posso incollare perche' era una finestra testuale ovviamente....se premo exit rimane un cursore immobile in cima allo schermo e tutto muore li.......... cosa posso fare?Grazie

PS ma gentoo 2008?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> Giusto per non stare ad aprire altri topic

 

Io ti consiglio vivamente di aprirne uno nuovo invece   :Very Happy: 

Letta così velocemente, potrei dirti che non van bene i driver con cui viene caricato X. Prova ad impostare il driver "vesa" nello xorg.conf e a riavviare X.

----------

## k01

gentoo 2008.0 dovrebbe uscire intorno al 18 marzo, non ricordo la data precisa.

comunque prova ad avviare con gentoo-nofb, e poi far partire manualmente xorg e vedere meglio qual'è l'errore; oppure utilizzi la minimal e fai tutto a manina che secondo me viene anche meglio.

----------

## Ic3M4n

da quel che ne so i driver radeon non supportano la tua scheda ed il cd non comprende i driver proprietari. quindi devi utilizzare vesa modificando l'xorg.conf a manina. altrimenti installi da framebuffer. Come detto sopra la differenza non esiste, al massimo hai la comodità delle finestre e con la prima installazione poter aprire un browser magari aiuta. in ogni caso ci sono i vari links lynx etc etc

----------

## Lioben

Allora scusate se mi ero inserito in un altro post ....pensavo semplicemente fosse meno frammentario per gli argomenti del forum ......mi avete aperto un post tutto mio...quindi meglio cosi'. grazie   :Very Happy: 

Allora voi avete detto 

SOLUZIONE 1.  Installare da minimal , ho letto le faq ma non ho trovato molto ...installare da minimal vuol dire fare un 'istallazione tipo la "minimale di debian"? O vuol dire stare a xcompilare ogni singola cosa ?

SOLUZIONE 2. modificare a mano il file xorg.conf ... ok lo apro con nano...ad esempio .... pero' poi non saprei esattamente cosa modificare e cosa scriverci di nuovo e GIUSTO .....

----------

## k01

per minimal intendevo questo: http://bouncer.gentoo.org/fetch/gentoo-2007.0-minimal/x86/ ovvero l'installazione da rete, e per farla basta seguire l'handbook ufficiale: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

per quanto riguarda xorg invece, devi cercare la sezione device, una cosa del tipo:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

EndSection
```

e alla voce driver provare a sostituire con "vesa"

----------

## Scen

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> e per farla basta seguire l'handbook ufficiale: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

 

Ta-dah! Arriva il devel spaccamaroni!  :Cool: 

Vi chiedo cortesemente, quando possibile, di mettere i link alla relativa documentazione tradotta in Italiano, altrimenti io e gli altri collaboratori possiamo anche andare a casa  :Rolling Eyes: 

@Lioben: hai un bel pò di guide a cui appoggiarti per la configurazione dell'interfaccia grafica e gli aspetti "desktop" del tuo computer. Prova a (devi  :Twisted Evil:  ) seguirle, e nel caso tu abbia dei dubbi o difficoltà chiedi pure  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

Puoi anche usare la documentazione (ufficiale) italiana, è aggiornata. Nello specifico il link è questo.

Installare da minimal vuol dire non avere l'interfaccia grafica ed il maledetto installer grafico (che non funziona per niente), potresti pensare che così è più complicato ma non è così.

invece di stare cliccare su icone e menù come una scimmia ammaestrata ti basta seguire pedissequamente (anche senza sforzarti troppo a cercare di capire cosa stai combinando) il manuale e tutto dovrebbe andare liscio, senza particolari problemi intoppi o bestemmie, a parte l'accelerazione 3D (ma per i dannATI le cose non sono tanto semplici).

Se poi ti annoi a tenere il computer a compilare tanto a lungo ti consiglio di usare una knoppix o una ubuntu live aggiornate (le libc di gentoo sono piuttosto recenti) o meglio ancora una sabayon.

Avvii un terminale con privilegi di root e li (in pratica parti direttamente dal punto 4 della guida) scompatti lo stage3 e lanci il chroot etc. così come descritto nella guida e nel frattempo puoi pure pensare di giocare a tetris, chattare o scocciare qui sul forum per aiuto. Anche se ci metti un poco di tempo in più è la via più comoda. 

Una versione più aggiornata dello stage3 la puoi trovare qui su http://www.funtoo.org .

Visto che sicuramente  vorrai ottimizzare per il tuo processore specifico ti consiglio quando è il momento di lanciare il primo emerge system di aggiungere l'opzione -e (ricompili tutti i pacchetti). Avrai lo stesso risultato di un sistema partito dallo stage1 (non supportato e sconsigliato) e nello stesso tempo.

Quanto al problema specifico sicuramente la tua radeon non viene riconosciuta (e mi pare che non funzioni neppure in modalità vesa senza appositi parametri e configurazione del kernel) e dovresti avviare in modalità testuale (mi pare che sia nox o qualcosa del genere non uso il cd di installazione da tanto, chiama l'help dei parametri al boot per essere sicuro) non ti serve buttare via un altro cd (cerchiamo di avere pietà del nostro martoriato pianeta e pensate all'emergenza rifiuti  :Twisted Evil:  ).

In realtà il corrispondente dell'installazione minimale di debian lo dovresti avere con l'emerge system o con la USE (problematica) minimal. Ci si riferisce al solito minimal cd che contiene solo il sistema per il boot in consolle testuale e gli stage.

edit: non mi ero accorto che il rompiballe del traduttore (il suo nome è l'ultimo della lista degli autori nella versione italiana, guarda caso) aveva già provveduto a farsi pubblicità nel frattempo... vai a fare del bene.  :Cool:  Anche se effettivamente trovo a dir poco frustrante la loro situazione.

@moderators: ma farsi costantemente pubblicità gratuita non è spam?!   :Laughing: 

----------

